# CPT Code 99380



## lgrice (Oct 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if CPT code 99380 can be billed as an face-to-face service? By the description I would say no but just to be sure, I would love further input.


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

Care plan oversight services does not require face-to-face services 99380 is for patients in a nursing facility 30+ minutes.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 23, 2008)

*Counseling / Coordination of care*

If the physician was face-to-face with the patient and primarly providing coordination of care, then use the time spent to determine the level of E/M.

The physician must document
1) total time spent face-to-face with patient
2) amount of time that was counseling/coordination of care (must be *OVER 50%*)
3) state the general nature of the C/C

99379-99380 is for physician supervision of a patient in a nursing facility; is reported ONCE per month. The physician should maintain a log of time spent providing this *recurrent*supervision. Be sure to read the guidelines carefully!

F Tessa Bartels CPC CPC-E/M


----------

